# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Help me with the Shamir Office lens

## Happylady

I have always used the Sola Access lens lens for a computer lens. We are now using a lab where we can get the Office lens. I have read great things about this lens here but I need help fitting it.

I know the frame needs to have a B measurement of 30 and the fitting height needs to be 16. Are these written in stone or can they be fudged a little? For example what if the B is 28 or 29? What if the fitting height is 15? Do you measure to the mid pupil or lower pupil?

I have different add choices. How do I chose which is the correct one? 

Thanks for your help.

----------


## MarcE

The office lens was designed so that you don't have to think about all that stuff.  You send the lab the normal distance Rx with add.  They pick the lens and determine the Rx.  The add determines the digression from the total near power.  You fit it just like a normal progressive.  I wear an Office at a B of 29.5mm, and a FH of 16.0mm.  I'm only marginally happy with it.  My advice is - don't cheat on the numbers!
I'm surprised how narrow the channel is.  I guess that is why they are cheap compared to progressives.  In fact it reminded me of a super cheap progressive like a Concorde or Fairfield (Even worse than a navigator short).  So I started to fit low add "computer lenses" in super cheap progressives.  you can even get them stock w/ AR if they are spherical.  My super cheap stock progressive works better for me than my Shamir Office; complete w/ factory AR for 1/2 the price of the AR alone.

----------


## Happylady

With VSP I have to choose between four choices with the Office. I have always been happy with the Sola Access but I understand the Office gives more range in the distance.

----------


## k12311997

if no one beats me too it i'll post the dynamic range rx chart on Monday, Don't cheat the numbers if b too shallow you will either lose reading area or the max distance area. most people could probably do with out the little distance at the top but the reason to choose this lens is that part of the design.

----------


## blueyedviking

I have sold this lens many times and the b measurement works best when it is 30 but it is imperative that at least the fitting height is 16. The patient will lose out on their furthest possible distance if the b measurement is shorter - not a big deal if you specify to the patient that it is a "Task-specific" pair of glasses.

----------


## karen

If you have a Shamir rep I would invite them over ot do the training.  If is very informative.  I wouldnt budge from the recommended fitting height.  I have lots of accounts using this lens and they love it.

When you order it on Eyefinity please note that the 4 choices they offer you are the dynamic power choices, not the add powers.  It can confuse the lab if you do not order it properly.

----------


## Happylady

> When you order it on Eyefinity please note that the 4 choices they offer you are the dynamic power choices, not the add powers. It can confuse the lab if you do not order it properly.


So how do I know which to choose?

----------


## k12311997

> So how do I know which to choose?


you choose the office dynamic power according to the reading add. 

reading add, office dynamic power
+.75 to +1.25, -.75

+1.50 & +1.75, -1.25

+2.00 & +2.25, -1.75

+2.50 to +3.50, -2.25 

these are what is recommended for providing the optimum distance vision.

we have varried from the recommended when a patient states monitor (or other mid-range surface) is at a farther or shorter length but the distance will suffer.

----------


## EyeFitWell

When fitting the office, I try to get a nice, deep frame.  Even more so than fitting progs.  Our office does really well with the S/O, as long as patients understand what they're getting into.  I've worked with some people who were promised the sun, moon, and stars out of the lens, and it's not like that.  But if you want to look at your computer and paperwork all day w/o a neck cramp, the office is a great choice.  I've sold it also for therapists, doctors, and similar professions.  It's worked really well for me.

Keep in mind, to see clearly at the "distance 10-12ft" you must turn your head down slightly (15&#37;) to get into that part of the lens.  This was something I've found to be confusing unless it's explained to the patient.

----------


## Happylady

Thanks for all the help. When I check them in how do I check the power? How is it changed from their standard RX?

----------


## karen

> Thanks for all the help. When I check them in how do I check the power? How is it changed from their standard RX?


Neutralize it at the reading circle and you will get the total near net.  The laser marking number is the *dynamic power* not the add.  If you have the right dynamic power and the near net is correct than you are good to go!

----------


## oblique

If you ever have questions about Shamir Lenses feel free to drop me a line. I have been an LDO for 19 years and a Shamir rep for the last 5 years.

terry@shamirlens.com

----------


## glassynotassy

With VSP I have to choose between four choices with the Office.


Usually, notes in the comments section such as "lab please convert" are sufficient.  Ask your lab for their preference when requesting that they convert.

----------


## Happylady

Thanks everyone for your help. I have used this lens a couple of times now with good results. I made sure the frame was deep enough and that I could get the proper fitting height. With one woman we had to measure several frames to get it right, but it was worth it. They work very well for her.

----------


## Andrew Weiss

Someone at Shamir told me that one of the reasons why they want that B=30 is because you don't get the full dynamic power range at the top of the lens without a minimum of 14mm from the fitting cross to the top of the frame.  If you can get a deeper frame, with more above as well as below, the patient will have a more of the full power range of the lens.

You can also have fun manipulating the dynamic power to give the patient different effective working distances.  That's a nice feature too.

----------

